# Backcountry Riding in Madawaska Valley, Ontario



## VS_Goose

*I recently went on an awesome ATV adventure on the backcountry trails of the Madawaska Valley in Ontario, Canada.*

I love ATVing in Ontario, Canada – the trails here are quiet, the volunteers are passionate and take trail maintenance seriously, and you can visit parts of the country that would otherwise be completely inaccessible.

I spend most of my time in Northern Ontario – I truly believe it is one of the most special destinations in the world. I’ve been all over the world, and although every country, continent, and city has something special about it, Northern Ontario is truly different. The difference is access to remote spaces.

While you could take the Road of Bones through Madigan in Russia, you’d be doing it at a snail’s pace and would struggle the whole way along. While in Northern Ontario, you can drive hundreds of miles into the wilderness on paved roads with electricity and cell service, and then dive into the bush on backroads and be out in time for dinner at a cozy local diner (or a Tim Horton’s).

Check out the article here: Backcountry Riding in Madawaska Valley, Ontario - ATV.com


----------

